# Newly re-design skinning rack (update 08/24)!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, here is my old skinning rack....nothing special, cleaned many many many deer but lettheairout hooked me up on the new rack itself. 









After I got the rack up, I had some granite that a buddy brought me from a kitchen re-do! All that it let is to run some power and water which is not a big deal since it's sitting right next to my pump house! I'm gonna run a security light on top of the skinning rack and the water spicket on the right side of the tables. I'll have a power outlet on the opposite wall then the one I already have on the front of the pump house... Thinking about painting the wood w/ dark brown exterior paint but haven't decided and with the rain, looks like that won't ever get done!!! It's not a covered skinning rack, but that'll be OK!:thumbsup:


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I forgot that anyone up here near me (near Karick Lake)is more then welcome to come out fer the usage!!! Also forgot that I am going to sink an anchor under the one side and use the other to crank the skin off or if we kill multiple, use both sides!!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great Jason! Hope you will use it a lot during upcoming season!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

very nice and should make the job easy.
last one I skinned got drug up a tree limb by a rope tied to my trailer hitch .


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks good hopefully it gets lots of use.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Now just to kill some squirrels and rabbits. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> I forgot that anyone up here near me (near Karick Lake)is more then welcome to come out fer the usage!!! Also forgot that I am going to sink an anchor under the one side and use the other to crank the skin off or if we kill multiple, use both sides!!!


Will you help me skin too?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweet!! You got a light close?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> Will you help me skin too?


Heck yeah....I'm weird like that!!! I personally love cleaning deer and cleaning guns, almost as much as I like shooting em!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Sweet!! You got a light close?


Gonna get this dusk till dawn security light at lowes...It's sorta like the ones you get from the power companies but not as bright...I'm kinda worried about putting it right over my head, cause I'm not sure I'll like looking into the light while I'm cleaning... They also have one that is kinda covered which will filter the bulb so it's not obnoxious....


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> Gonna get this dusk till dawn security light at lowes...It's sorta like the ones you get from the power companies but not as bright...I'm kinda worried about putting it right over my head, cause I'm not sure I'll like looking into the light while I'm cleaning... They also have one that is kinda covered which will filter the bulb so it's not obnoxious....


Sounds like one like I have , not too bright, but bright enough, I got mine about 12' up and 6' behind skinning rack, works good for me


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice skinning rack. A sturdy rack that is tall like that makes te skinnig 
job much easier..
You might consider putting a deck under it, after 3 or 4 deer you will be standing in a bloody mud hole.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

llllllllll said:


> Very nice skinning rack. A sturdy rack that is tall like that makes te skinnig
> job much easier..
> You might consider putting a deck under it, after 3 or 4 deer you will be standing in a bloody mud hole.


Not a bad idea. About 4" high. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Jason said:


> I forgot that anyone up here near me (near Karick Lake)is more then welcome to come out fer the usage!!! Also forgot that I am going to sink an anchor under the one side and use the other to crank the skin off or if we kill multiple, use both sides!!!


That's a nice offer! Me my dad and son use to hunt around Karick lake, they did have a nice cleaning station there til they all got closed down. We had to start hailing our deer back to Milton to the house to clean them, some folks ruin good things for good folks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> That's a nice offer! Me my dad and son use to hunt around Karick lake, they did have a nice cleaning station there til they all got closed down. We had to start hailing our deer back to Milton to the house to clean them, some folks ruin good things for good folks


I never cleaned em up there but dumped several carcasses up there when it was open!!! No I just scatter em around my woods and feed the predators!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

That's cool, good design. Simple and looks good!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice set up

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice man! Looks like a great design and setup! Hopefully it will work great for you!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK ya'll!!! Got it all done now! Power/water....and it lights up fer sure! Even put a fancy dancy soap dispenser in it!!! Bought a wire rack to screw in tomorrow fer odds and ends and a accordion hose fer it! Can't wait to see it's first deer hung up on it!


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Damn that's nice


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Looking good Jason &#55357;&#56490;


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

That's sweet!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That thing turned out top notch. 

sent from somewhere in a tree


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! Just remember ANYONE in my neck that needs a place to clean 1 or 2 or 3 come on by and get some usage outta it!!!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Pretty nice. You seem to impress me more and more.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great Jason! Hope you will put it to frequent usage this season !


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

*Top Notch*

Nice work Jason! Great people on this forum!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Great set up brother! 


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Heck yea!!! Hell if I killed one in the morning, I'd wait till dark just to be able to use the lights!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang that is really nice


----------

